# Help! Plugged duct now has thick milk coming out!



## Em100601 (May 17, 2008)

I had a plugged duct yesterday that I've manually expressed lots of clumps and stringy milk out of for 24 hours. Now the milk coming out is really thick and sticky. It's nearly impossible to get it all out and the duct just keeps clogging up. I'm doing everything I can; warm compresses before nursing, lots of nursing on that side, and pumping after nursing. Is there anything anyone knows to do to clear this up other than what I'm doing? I don't want it to turn into full blown mastitis with and infection or get an abscess!


----------



## mushka3000 (Aug 25, 2008)

No advice sorry. Just sympathy. Sounds awful!


----------



## mushka3000 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you read through this?
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/mastitis.html


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I take lecithin supplements when I have recurring duct issues. It really helps me get rid of them. http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/vi.../lecithin.html

It starts to work quickly. You should be able to find it at any pharmacy. I had to ask the pharmacist for it last time, and they had it behind the counter.


----------

